# Looking for a new compound bow under $350



## MichiganderFisherman (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi everyone, I mostly gun hunt right now and bow hunt with a crossbow, but I really want to get into bow hunting with a compound. I really don't have a lot of money to spend on one so I'm looking for something under $350. I have no idea what brand or anything, if you guys could give me some suggestions of some good quality bows in my price range that would be great, thanks.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

There isn't much out there in that price range that I know of. Are you looking for a fully loaded bow at that price? If you are the only thing I can think of is a Diamond Infenity Edge or a better option is to go to archery talk and get a used one.


----------



## 68w (Jan 19, 2012)

at that price you would be doing yourself a favor by going with a used bow.


----------



## MichiganderFisherman (Jun 15, 2012)

Thats kinda what I was thinking I will go check out archery talk

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

Try dicks. They have some ready to go bows. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

zx10r2004 said:


> Try dicks. They have some ready to go bows.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yeah you can usually score on last years model on sale and then marked down again because its out of season. Or wait until before the season when sporting good stores are just starting to stock up, then you can also score on a great deal.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BigWoods (Jul 6, 2003)

I have an 07 bowtech commander with everything on it I would let go for $300. Has a drop away rest, peep, sights, quiver and a stabilizer.


----------



## 68w (Jan 19, 2012)

i have an 09 admiral that could find a new home if you are interested. pm me and we can work something out..


----------



## bigbossman (Nov 2, 2011)

I have a clearwater MX-Flex I would like to move if you are interested let me know.


----------



## steelhead1001 (May 21, 2012)

Have a left hand newer bear with drop away rest quiver wld let go reasonable shot me a pm if interested..


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## STG8008 (Sep 14, 2011)

Check out the Archery Talk Classifids


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

Not sure if you are still looking or not but I just posted 2 brand new never shot 2011 Hoyt Pro Hawk bows in the classifieds on here. $285 to your door.


----------



## mike3288 (Apr 4, 2013)

this is my listing on craigslist (http://saginaw.craigslist.org/spo/3717284065.html)

i could do $400 for the whole thing case, bow, release, arrows. I just bought it sept of 2012 and shot it a few times literally only a few times but the next year and half of my life will be 16 or more credits to finish my senior year of college so i wont touch it and would much rather of the cash to put it towards school then just see it sit there.

let me know if you are interested.


----------



## bigbossman (Nov 2, 2011)

I have a clearwater MX-Flex as I stated. I also just re-strung the bow which I didn't mention and I have 1/2 Dozen Arrows that will go with it. Carbon Express. PM me if you are interested Looking for $250 on it.


----------

